# Calling all diggers



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot loves to dig and dig and dig.
Last week I had a bit of full on week with my mum and my 17 year old was i ntheory in charge of the dogs - which he reckons equates to opeing the back doog and ignoring them.
One day Dot had a major digging fest - a few pics of a few holes to follow.

Question can you stop this behaviour? Or do I just resign myself to either not letting the dogs have free access to the back garden, or having a garen full of holes.
Not sure why I care, as gardening is certainly not a priority, but I am a little worried that there will be no flowers, no lawn just an expanse of craters.

I know the theory about providing them with an area (sandpit) where they can dig - we have a beach she can dig in... but she never, ever does.
I would be prepared to make a sandpit, but I'm pretty sure she'd just dig there as well as the lawn and flower beds...

Any ideas? 
Or holes to share


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love how she is just standing there next to it like yup that's my hole! Jake loves to dig. We went with the special digging area. It is actually where our swimming pool was so it is a big dirt circle. He gets corrected if he is caught digging any other place. He just seemed to get it after a few corrections. Now he goes right to it when he wants to dig and Ozzy just followed suit. 
Willow is more of a stick dog than a digger. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Tie her front legs together and teach her to walk upright on her back legs!! 
We too have this problem, when one starts the other one finishes. And as for billy - well he's obsessed with digging holes in our gravel path for underground creatures!!
Each time they dug a hole, I placed a rock from our rockery stones in the hole.
Our lawn was beginning to resemble a rockery and not a lawn!! 
We've just filled in some of the holes and re-turfed some areas, although ruby has enjoyed digging up the smaller pieces of turf, tossing them about then eating them - strange dog.
I think she may grow out of it, Ralph doesn't seem as bad now, but still likes a sneaky dig if no one is looking.
Alternatively - you could buy her a spade and make her do a proper job!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Dot is looking gorgeous,
Here is ruby with a hole - trying to hide her LYD when she heard it was wanted around the world......


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Mine have dug to reach the sprinkler system buried about a foot deep. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Mine have dug to reach the sprinkler system buried about a foot deep.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For that I give them the title of winning diggers!! 
Imagine the havoc if wreck it Ralph got even half an hour to play with L&B


----------



## beana (Jan 8, 2013)

I would love to know the solution to this problem.

Our garden was looking lovely, we had a new lawn laid, lovely plants in the rockery. Cooper was good as gold, never went near the plants and he never dug any holes.

Then we got Dolly.

I have no plants left as she pulled them all out. My lawn looks like a join the dots picture. And to make matters worse cooper now joins in!!! 

Any one with any solutions apart from concreting everything would be greatly received.

Vicky


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha so dolly has been a bad influence on cooper?? Love it x


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I think keeping the grass very short is supposed to help. We had a new lawn laid in one area and the grass was much longer than in the other area and Gandhi always went to dig in the longer grass. Luckily we have two sections to our garden, the first is a patio and then there's a little garden gate and then a lawn. He's always supervised outside anyway, but it happens so fast sometimes the digging creates enough of a bare patch before you've opened your mouth to say anything!

We let him in the garden (with gate open to grass area) when he's tired after an outing and then he's less inclined to dig. We think this might help a bit because he's not building up an association of it being his go-to activity every time. Now that the warmer weather is here he is also taking an interest in flies, spiders and bees. So that's another distraction

It's odd he doesn't dig in grass when he's out though! He has tried to dig in a puddle but that's it


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Clever boy Jake - I'm sure Dot would just dig everywhere... she digs in the lawn, under the conifers, in the raised bed, the flower beds, under the hedge etc.

Unlike Ghandi she also digs when out - waiting outside the school gate for Lizzie to appear she managed to make a hole in the grass verge while I was chatting.... she was on a lead right by my side and I didn't even notice until it was quite big 
Kiki and Inzi of course were just sitting quietly with slightly horrified expressions.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Both mine dig....especially if there is a mole under ground. Sometimes it starts with a smell that's very enticing and just encourages them to dig deeper and deeper. When one gets tired,the other one takes over. We have resorted to putting things around the holes to prevent further digging. One is covered by a plant climbing frame and the other by the grating from a charcoal braizier. I don't mind the digging, so much as the mud they bring in all over my cream carpet!


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Bailey loves to dig and some days are worse than others for digging, don't know what triggers her.

This is her "helping" tidy the back garden!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hahaha - wow that is digging, way to go bailey!!
Thankfully mine have never been this big, but my neighbour has a spaniel - who kept digging and digging, the hole was that big she ended up planting a tree in it! X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm not showing Dot the picture of Bailey digging, perhaps I'll even stop complaining about her little scrapes


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ha - was going to add a new thread but may as well tag onto here... Dudley has been 'helping' in the garden, I was thinking of writing a review - garden spade v's Dudley......
garden spade -
plus points - can dig hole exactly where you want, size you want minus - hard physical work
Dudley - 
plus points - no physical exertion required by self at all, fast
minus - cannot be fussy about location or size of dug area!
actually he was helpful when I was re-doing a raised bed, and he was so happy! (don't look at the state of the garden around it - needs a complete makeover!) but I can't keep him off the finished thing now!






























I think I remember something about covering a inflated balloon with a light covering of soil (put it in a hole first) and they should pop it when they dig which should frighten them and put them off doing it again! not sure I like the sound of it and I always worry about balloons being inhaled when they pop, remember hearing a horror story about a child choking on one when they bit it, its a tricky one, guess you could try a pet corrector spray, Dudley hadn't bothered for a while but I think there is something about spring that starts him off again, as you can see I have decided to make use of his talents instead of fighting against them! I do have to stop him taking chunks out of the local football pitch though, and he uses his teeth as well. He has a thing for worms at the moment and I'm sure he is sniffing the ground for them and then digs when either he smells or hears them!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mine seem to start "nosing" parts of the grass and that begins a small hole. Then the proper digging starts. Usually we get them before the hole gets too deep, so we end up with a shallow area with no grass. What makes it worse is that the lawn was only layed last year. It's quite shocking. Between pee stains, bare patches and shallow dug outs! I raked it all out yesterday and put some spot repair and seed down. However came home and there is a new hole! 

I'm at a loss. They never do it if I'm watching but left for 2 minutes and it starts. 

Wish I knew Marzi..


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ps there are some very impressive holes here! Bailey


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Dawn I love that third picture. He is just so handsome. These diggers put Jake to shame. Ozzy has much bigger paws so we shall see what damage he does. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Digger Dudley -love it x


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> For that I give them the title of winning diggers!!
> 
> Imagine the havoc if wreck it Ralph got even half an hour to play with L&B



And it was in two spots, too. 

The things the three of them could really wreck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Mine seem to start "nosing" parts of the grass and that begins a small hole. Then the proper digging starts. Usually we get them before the hole gets too deep, so we end up with a shallow area with no grass. What makes it worse is that the lawn was only layed last year. It's quite shocking. Between pee stains, bare patches and shallow dug outs! I raked it all out yesterday and put some spot repair and seed down. However came home and there is a new hole!
> 
> I'm at a loss. They never do it if I'm watching but left for 2 minutes and it starts.
> 
> Wish I knew Marzi..



Same situation here, Ruth. When these two run and chase and do their doodle dashing, even more destruction to the baby lawn. They seeded it for winter grass but they would dig huge holes because it needed so much water. My lawn is a mess for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely pics of digger Dudley


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Well, it looks like nobody knows how to stop them.

I read about someone who poured pepper into an area where her dog used to dig and after that he stopped digging again. I haven't used it myself, I don't like the idea of the pepper in her nose. 

My garden is a mess too. Craters, patches, she eats the bark chips on the edge of the garden, eats the plants, scatters stones in the lawn....

Last week I saw her hanging from my rose tree
And eating my cherry tree lower branches

So I have had enough

Solution:
Having a company coming tomorrow to get a quote to build a made to measure picket fence at the bottom of the garden.

Leaving a small area next to the tap on the side of the house for toilet purposes. Artificial grass to be laid down there. If she makes holes in it I will kill her. For sure.

Moving my raspberry plants to another area out of her reach.

Once all closed, I will have to repair the lawn, the edges, put more chips.....

And she can eat the bricks of the house because she will not have access to the green anymore.

Tomorrow I will know the costs of all this.

You can see I am well and truly p off.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Well at least mine just went around the pipes for the sprinklers. I'm just imagining the massive flood that could have been my yard. The plants I thought they'd killed off are coming back to life and I figured it was just their way of telling me either I need to take care of the yard or I need to pay attention to them. They've mellowed some so not as many holes. But boy were they nonstop if they didn't get enough exercise (e.g. Running around doodle dashing at the dog park) until just recently. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Dawn I love that third picture. He is just so handsome. These diggers put Jake to shame. Ozzy has much bigger paws so we shall see what damage he does.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I love that one too, he just looks SO pleased with himself!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well, Max has discovered a new method of destroying the lawn. For a short while each day he gets to play with his Boomer ball and if it's nice weather, he gets to play with it outside on the lawn. Now hold in your minds the picture in Edward Scissorhands when he goes mad trimming the ice sculpture and creates the snowstorm........now picture an over excited poo manically tugging up the grass round the boomer ball cos he just HAS to have something in his mouth then shaking his head madly and bits of grass being flung everywhere! My lawn looks like a combine harvester has been along and reaped it. But it does make me laugh watching him&#55357;&#56834; Phoebe sits watching and then dashes over to pull up the grass with him


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Think we need a little film to all share the fun!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Dudley's happiness is contagious. Here are Lexi and Beemer in their early puppy stage mastering the digging. Mind you they were restricted to concrete until then so no opportunity to learn to love the digging. Pure instinct. 










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

These dogs are smart. I'm sure if we really wanted to train them nit to dig we could. Also no unsupervised time helps. Getting pissed at them seems silly.v they are dogs. They are doing what comes natural to them. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> These dogs are smart. I'm sure if we really wanted to train them nit to dig we could. Also no unsupervised time helps. Getting pissed at them seems silly.v they are dogs. They are doing what comes natural to them.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Exactly. I try to block off areas or spots mostly because I'm afraid they may get hurt or real bad consequences. Otherwise the glee on Dudley's face is what they feel when they dig. I think of it like anything else with them, it's my responsibility so my fault always. I have to say is that I do enjoy catching them in the act. Their big brown eyes get even bigger. See my fault. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Sami and Carley will dig when they smell worms, voles (small version of moles) or rabbitt poop (Yuck right?). Freddy and I both clap our hands and yell NO DIGGING and if they do not respond we go after them to move out of that area. You all know I LOVE to garden and am protective of my beautiful grass, but now they have the further back yard and I don't care if they dig out there, just not the immediate garden next to the house. We are always out when they are so we watch them very carefully as they can dig a hole in 2 minutes flat!! I also keep a gallon jug of Miracle Grow mixed in water to pour over pee spots and this works great if you have the time to do it. I have not had a Spring in Ohio yet so dont know how they will respond to new growth but will see. I prefer them to believe the yard is their play and fun area so try not to get to anal about it.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie is a nightmare digger. My garden is full of holes and so is my local park thanks to her. She gets into a frenzy when she smells a mole and digs like she is digging to Australia!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Getting pissed at them seems silly.v they are dogs. They are doing what comes natural to them.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I agree! Deep down I'm done caring about it!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Nanci said:


> Sami and Carley will dig when they smell worms, voles (small version of moles) or rabbitt poop (Yuck right?). Freddy and I both clap our hands and yell NO DIGGING and if they do not respond we go after them to move out of that area. You all know I LOVE to garden and am protective of my beautiful grass, but now they have the further back yard and I don't care if they dig out there, just not the immediate garden next to the house. We are always out when they are so we watch them very carefully as they can dig a hole in 2 minutes flat!! I also keep a gallon jug of Miracle Grow mixed in water to pour over pee spots and this works great if you have the time to do it. I have not had a Spring in Ohio yet so dont know how they will respond to new growth but will see. I prefer them to believe the yard is their play and fun area so try not to get to anal about it.



I found just plain water worked fine to keep the grass green if I kept on top of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tbss63 (Feb 11, 2014)

We've got a digger too but when she digs up a mound of fresh soil she lays flat out in it. Might be cool on her tummy? Not so happy when she went for newly planted rose climber though


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

I have a professional digger! Here he is a work! Luckily he only does it in sand, not sure why but I'm not complaining 

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## edenorchards (Sep 3, 2013)

Solution!!

Ok, I love my dogs but I also love my flower gardens. And also I love my husband who wants to ride his fancy mower around our yard of weeds without damaging the machine in pits.

So we have the dog run. But when the dogs were out there and got caught in a rain shower would they go inside the enormous dog house to stay dry? No, of course not, the little mud balls. They want me to bathe them every time we come home from errands 

So I decided to gravel in the run because they were digging up their lawn (the only place on our property where we put sod or any real grass at all!!) and so they were constant mud balls in our rainy weather here.

I dug up the entire run and laid wire mesh garden fencing (the stuff to keep deer out of your garden) all along the ground (on top of a weed barrier that I also laid down). I topped the wire mesh with lots of small, round and smooth pebble gravel.

Now do they dig? Well, they try occasionally. But they can't do anything except shift some pebbles around because they can't dig through the wire fencing.

Only problem was once a sharp end turned upright a tiny bit around the dogwood tree in there and we did get a bruised paw from digging around the roots of the tree (a favorite shade spot). Kinda served him right but he favored the paw for a couple hours :-( I have since clipped the hard, pokey wire and filled the spot in with more gravel so it can't happen again.

When the dogs are free in the yard they are supervised (by me) or they might destroy something. But when I want to turn them free to play without worry or supervision they have their dog run. And they stay mud free (mostly). 

Long live the dog run!


----------

